# kennt jemand downhill-trails im saarland?



## chris-66740 (25. Januar 2011)

hallo an alle,
ich fahr noch nicht so lange downhill und kenne  leider auch kaum gute strecken, kann mir da jemand helfen

Danke


----------



## crazyfrok1995 (25. Januar 2011)

Ja ich bin auch neu....... Ich hab mir selbst eine Strecke gebaut(ca. 750m) zwar keine große Sprünge aber doch zum Anfangen allemal perfekt;-) bin jetz an Strecke 2 (ca.1,2km) am arbeiten....das wird eine etwa extremere Bahn Mit hohen Sprüngen(relativ).... aber sonst kenne ich nichts -.- leider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scharle123 (25. Januar 2011)

Dann müsst ihr zwei mal nach HOM kommen. Da gibts ein paar Downhill Sektionen und  noch jede Menge Single Trails.

Ich geh am Samstag morgen fahren. Also wer Lust hat kommt mit!


----------



## crazyfrok1995 (26. Januar 2011)

leider keine zeit........ gehe kart fahrenaber strecke 3&4 habe ich heute schon entdeckt,strecke 3  wird aber eine kleine Freeride bahn.4 wird eine längere Downhillstrecke und 2 wird ei kleiner DH/FR park..........bald mache ich einen Bikepark auf :-D nein nein scherz


----------



## pinsel (26. Januar 2011)

Mal im Ernst, komme auch aus der Saarlouiser Gegend.
Hast du das legal gebaut? Auf eigenem Grundstück? oder einfach so, ohne irgendeine Genehmigung?

Antwort notfalls auch per PM


----------



## expression80 (31. Januar 2011)

ja ich bin auch neu hier -und komme aus überherrn---suche noch anschluss


----------



## sk8-ben (2. Februar 2011)

http://soulrider-ev.de/
hier werdet ihr definitiv Anschluss finden und ich denke mal alles an Strecken kennenlernen die es in der Gegend gibt (zumindest mal einen Großteil) ;-)


----------



## Altehundelunge (3. Februar 2011)

Legt dir einen Klappspaten zu


----------



## crazyfrok1995 (24. Februar 2011)

also die strecken  sind nicht genehmigt (ganz nach dem Moto: No Risk No Fun) sind aber gut versdteckt.....also wer lust zum Arbeiten an Strecken hat und auch Lust zu biken kommt einfach mal zu mir :-D irgenwann mal


----------



## crazyfrok1995 (26. Februar 2011)

Wäre hetue fast von Jägern entdeckt worde.....Spaten weggeworfen.Rucksack auf den Rücken und schnell weg....nach hause


----------



## derfreaker (1. März 2011)

mein tip:behaltet`s für euch, dann habt ihr länger davon. am besten nicht so publik machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (1. März 2011)

Genau, 
am besten Ihr macht den Fred zu. 
Alles andere geht nach hinten los. 

Denkt mal darüber nach.


----------



## <NoFear> (1. März 2011)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Genau,
> am besten Ihr macht den Fred zu.
> Alles andere geht nach hinten los.
> 
> Denkt mal darüber nach.




"feind" liest mit

auch ein junger "frosch" kann noch was lernen !!!


----------



## crazyfrok1995 (1. März 2011)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Genau,
> am besten Ihr macht den Fred zu.
> Alles andere geht nach hinten los.
> 
> Denkt mal darüber nach.


 No Risk No Fun


----------



## sportfreund78 (22. März 2011)

Hallo,

falls noch jemand Lust und Energie hat sich in die Gestaltung einer legalen
Trailstrecke einzuklinken bitte mailen!
Es geht um ca. 120 Höhenmeter und etwa 5km Strecke, inklusive zweier alter Steinbrüche. Genehmigungen sind fast alle durch, je mehr Leute sich engagieren desto schneller kann es losgehen.

Wer interesse hat bitte mailen: Martinamsee(Ät)gmx.de


Gruß Martin


----------



## <NoFear> (24. März 2011)

chris-66740 schrieb:


> hallo an alle,
> ich fahr noch nicht so lange downhill und kenne  leider auch kaum gute strecken, kann mir da jemand helfen
> 
> danke



solche trails werden sicherlich *nicht* hier im forum öffentlich gepostet, 

denk mal nach!!!


----------



## KimJReuter (11. November 2019)

Kommt jemand aus Merziger Raum ? Suche Leute denen ich mich vielleicht anschließen kann .
Liebe Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (25. November 2019)

Stell dich am besten erst mal vor, was du so fährst, cc, Enduro oder DH, Beginner oder Pro?

wir fahren im ganzen L Kreis


----------

